# CHL Holders



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

Dont forget, the new law allowing CHL holders to carry in bars and restaraunts takes affect tonight at midnight.

It will be so nice to take my family out to dinner and not have to disarm and secure my weapon before going in!! Been waiting for this one for a long time!!

Keep your negative comments to yourself people. If you dont have anything positive to add to the thread then click the little "back" button and move on.


----------



## cedar1 (Feb 5, 2006)

AWSOME! About time!


----------



## leftfordead88 (Oct 22, 2007)

Woooohooooo totally forgot, thanks for the reminder!


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

But wait, there will be old western shoot outs now at Applebees.... 

Now if we could only get the state to repeal the no carry signs in the rest of the places.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

just rememeber... its still illegal if posted.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Still have to look for the signs. DO NOT be the guy they try to make an example of.


----------



## olwhitee (Apr 10, 2004)

You may also carry anywhere in your car now, does not have to be on your person or in a closed container.


----------



## reel (Dec 15, 2004)

nice... ... ... ...


----------



## rustyhooks (Aug 17, 2008)

olwhitee said:


> You may also carry anywhere in your car now, does not have to be on your person or in a closed container.


Change to Ohio's Car Carry Provisions

Effective Friday, Ohio no longer places explicit restrictions on how someone with a concealed carry license may carry a gun in a vehicle. In other words, Ohio joins the other 48 states allowing concealed carry. Keep in mind that just because Ohio no longer micro-manages vehicle carry does not mean that people are free from potential criminal charges. Firearms in a vehicle still may not be accessible to children, persons under firearm disability etc. Stated another way, if you are alone in your car, whatever you want to do is fine. If you have children in the car, you must carry the handgun in a manner that the children cannot access if you want to be free of potential criminal charges.


----------



## powrguy (Sep 4, 2010)

EXCEPT if there's kids in the car with you! Otherwise, no issues.


----------



## Dan44149 (Apr 12, 2011)

And... if there is a sign...

Calmly walk back to your vehicle, remove your weapon, walk back into the establishment and ask to speak to the manager. Let him know that you are boycotting his/her business because he is establishing a victim zone with his retarded sign.

It's the only way you will ever see the signs come down. 

I'm from NC and we had the same issue when we got the law in 1995...

Rarely do you see a sign anymore.


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

Dan, I completely agree with you. I refuse to spend money at places where I cant carry with the obvious exception to Government buildings. I have little "No guns = No money" cards I give to those businesses. It explains to the owners why it is better for them to allow carry. If anyone would like to buy some, PM me and I'll give you the website to order them. I dont want to post it here because they always delete the links. I am in no way involved with or make any money from said site.

I am going out Sat night with some friends for my Bday and I'm really hoping my favorite little bar dosnt have these signs up or I'll have to find a new hangout.


----------



## rustyhooks (Aug 17, 2008)

BassBlaster said:


> Dan, I completely agree with you. I refuse to spend money at places where I cant carry with the obvious exception to Government buildings. I have little "No guns = No money" cards I give to those businesses. It explains to the owners why it is better for them to allow carry. If anyone would like to buy some, PM me and I'll give you the website to order them. I dont want to post it here because they always delete the links. I am in no way involved with or make any money from said site.
> 
> I am going out Sat night with some friends for my Bday and I'm really hoping my favorite little bar dosnt have these signs up or I'll have to find a new hangout.


happy b-day blaster


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

BassBlaster said:


> Dan, I completely agree with you. I refuse to spend money at places where I cant carry with the obvious exception to Government buildings. I have little "No guns = No money" cards I give to those businesses. It explains to the owners why it is better for them to allow carry. If anyone would like to buy some, PM me and I'll give you the website to order them. I dont want to post it here because they always delete the links. I am in no way involved with or make any money from said site.
> 
> I am going out Sat night with some friends for my Bday and I'm really hoping my favorite little bar dosnt have these signs up or I'll have to find a new hangout.


Just remember not to celebrate with alcohol.....


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

Thanks Rusty!!

Snake, I do plan on drinking tonight so I will not be carrying. I just meant out of principle, if there is a sign there, I'll spend my money elsewhere, even if I'm not carrying.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

BassBlaster said:


> Thanks Rusty!!
> 
> Snake, I do plan on drinking tonight so I will not be carrying. I just meant out of principle, if there is a sign there, I'll spend my money elsewhere, even if I'm not carrying.


Happy Birthday. My Uncle is 82 today!


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

Thanks and congrats to your uncle!!! I was 33 on Thurs.


----------

